# [solved]Skad pobrac stage1 ??

## danj_75

Witam, po kilku problemach udalo mi sie skonfigurowac siec na notebooku + LiveCD, jestem na etapie pobierania stage'a z sieci, tylko nie wiem skad pobrac stage1 (od niego chce zaczac).

Wszedzie (koszystam z mirrorow z gentoo.org) sa stage2 i 3 a nie moge znalesc 1.

Jesli dobrze sie doczytalem to on tez powinien byc na ktoryms z tych mirrowow, jesli ktos moglby pomoc noobowi bede wdzieczny  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam DanJLast edited by danj_75 on Tue Dec 28, 2004 11:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee?

Mozesz mi pokazac mirror na ktorym nie ma stage1??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/x86/

http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/x86/

Wystarczy poszukać  :Wink: 

_troll_: na src.gentoo.pl nie ma  :Wink: 

----------

## danj_75

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> EEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee?
> 
> Mozesz mi pokazac mirror na ktorym nie ma stage1??
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/athlon-xp/

http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/athlon-xp/

http://gentoo.mirrored.ca/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/athlon-xp/

http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/athlon-xp/

http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/athlon-xp/

wiec wbrew pozorom nie jest to taka nadzwyczajna sytuacja, jakos strzelam na oslep i ciagle trafiam stage1-less  :Smile: ,  coz bede szukal dalej.

pozdro

----------

## _troll_

ehehehehehehehe!!!

Nie, nie, nie - typowy blad wszystkich, ktorzy zaczynaja z gentoo -> stage1 jest TYLKO I JEDYNIE BEZARCH (czyli siedzi w katalogu dla x86 -> nie ma ich w athlon-xp, p4, etc.) [spoko - tez sie na to nabralem kiedys....  :Wink:  ]

Dlatego jest stage'em1, ze nie daje zadnej architektury -> wszystko ustalasz sam  :Smile: ))

Wiec to nie mirrory, tylko rozumowanie szwankowalo  :Wink: )

Wez stage1 z tych adresow, ktore proponuje Zwierzak  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## danj_75

 :Very Happy:  i wszystko jasne, wielkie dzieki.

Nie popisalem sie  :Neutral: 

p.s. kosmicznie wyglada to forum pod linksem (jak wszystko zreszta  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## _troll_

Hmmm - masz racje. To by sie w handbooku przydalo. Pusc to na PM dla rane'a lub sekretarza.

PS. I daj [SOLVED] do tematu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *danj_75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. kosmicznie wyglada to forum pod linksem (jak wszystko zreszta  )

 

A links -g próbowałeś?  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## danj_75

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A links -g probowales? 
> 
> Pozdr. Rav

 

Hehe, no teraz to bajka  :Smile: 

a tak btw coby nowego watka nie zakladac, pousowalem juz partycje fedory, zalozylem nowe, natomiast w MBR jeszcze siedzi Fedorowy grub, oczywiscie  nie ma boota juz z fedory i pytanie czy da sie jakos z palca odpalic Winde (na hda1 jest) ???? 

pozdro DanJ

----------

## Rav70

 *danj_75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a tak btw coby nowego watka nie zakladac, pousowalem juz partycje fedory, zalozylem nowe, natomiast w MBR jeszcze siedzi Fedorowy grub, oczywiscie  nie ma boota juz z fedory i pytanie czy da sie jakos z palca odpalic Winde (na hda1 jest) ???? 
> 
> 

 

w /boot/grub/grub.conf (być może trzeba będzie najpierw zamountować /boot jeśli masz go na osobnej partycji) dopisz sekcję:

```

title Windows (czy jak tam lubisz)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

```

Powinno załatwić sprawę.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

Przy starcie gruba chyba literka 'e' daje mozliwosc edycji polecenia. Wowczas klepiesz regulke z chainloader +1 i dziala  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

Przemek: coś nam się posty scrossowały  :Wink:  Że tak bezczelnie spytam bajdełej: zgłosił się jakiś magik od wxWindows?  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Przemek: coś nam się posty scrossowały  Że tak bezczelnie spytam bajdełej: zgłosił się jakiś magik od wxWindows? 
> 
> Pozdr. Rav

 heheheh - rzeczywiscie - sorry. moja wina  :Smile:  fallow/nelchael? usuniecie moj? bylem drugi :/

Nie - nie zglosil sie... co oznacza, ze mecze sie sam. A to zajmie  :Sad:  Na dzisija sobie dalem w ogole z tym spokoj - nie moglem patrzec juz na ten kod!  :Sad: (((

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Rav70 wrote:*   Przemek: coś nam się posty scrossowały  Że tak bezczelnie spytam bajdełej: zgłosił się jakiś magik od wxWindows? 
> 
> Pozdr. Rav heheheh - rzeczywiscie - sorry. moja wina  fallow/nelchael? usuniecie moj? bylem drugi :/

 

E, dlaczemu zaraz usuwać, w końcu przecież wnosi coś do sprawy  :Smile: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie - nie zglosil sie... co oznacza, ze mecze sie sam. A to zajmie  Na dzisija sobie dalem w ogole z tym spokoj - nie moglem patrzec juz na ten kod! (((
> 
> 

 

Aww. Szkoda  :Sad:  Jeśli mogę jakoś pomóc dak znać....

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nelchael

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> E, dlaczemu zaraz usuwać, w końcu przecież wnosi coś do sprawy 

 

Tez tak sadze, niech zostana  :Smile: 

----------

